# Swiss Chronograph



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

Recently acquired this 30 minute chronograph with a broken mainspring luckily i had a suitable spring out of an old Swiss Record which fitted perfectly which leads me to the conclusion it is Swiss. Serial No 49948 stamped on lower plate next to the balance cock. Also has the word Depose under the dial.

Can anyone assist with ID. Thanks.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

A really nice chronograph movement! Why didn't you show us the face of the watch?

This movement is a Heuer calibre 19''' ref. 601 or 604. Functions are: Chronograph 60s/30min, intermediate wheel, manual wind, small second dial.

Movement size is 19''' (lines) = 42.86mm, 18000 A/h, Breguet hairspring (overcoil), compensation balance wheel.

Congratulations to this movement. Hope you'll find a case for this precious.

Cheers, Andreas


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

[

Many thanks Andreas what age would you put on this one. It was cased and complete.

quote name='Mikrolisk' date='Dec 6 2008, 02:09 PM' post='378675']

A really nice chronograph movement! Why didn't you show us the face of the watch?

This movement is a Heuer calibre 19''' ref. 601 or 604. Functions are: Chronograph 60s/30min, intermediate wheel, manual wind, small second dial.

Movement size is 19''' (lines) = 42.86mm, 18000 A/h, Breguet hairspring (overcoil), compensation balance wheel.

Congratulations to this movement. Hope you'll find a case for this precious.

Cheers, Andreas


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Hard to say... perhaps the 1920s?

Andreas


----------

